# 'The' boat race (as people like to call it)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

exciting finish though ;D

well, as exciting as a boat race can be :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

who won?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

oxford, by one foot (closest ever finish)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What !... you wern't watching father of the bride 2 then??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Damn. I was going to post a flame about this.
I live in Putney and I have to say the whole thing pissed me off immensley. 
First of all, today was the first day in a long time that I had a chance to sleep in. But I was woken up by a bloody helicopter overhead this morning. I can only assume it was to do with the race beccause there were helicopter noises all day.
Then there was nowhere to bloody park on my own drive. I live in a flat and we have off-road parking, but obviously people in other flats had visitors, or it was tossers who thought they should park in my space. 
Then there were the arrogant fuckers speeding down our road, which because it was near to the start of race time probably meant they were late, so it was OK to drive at 50 through residential streets.

And all for a dozen twats paddling canoes up the river. I mean, it's not like there's going to be any exciting overtaking maneouvres or anything.

Then there was the grand prix. So much better than I though it was going to be.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Damn. I was going to post a flame about this.
> I live in Putney and I have to say the whole thing pissed me off immensley.
> First of all, today was the first day in a long time that I had a chance to sleep in. But I was woken up by a bloody helicopter overhead this morning. I can only assume it was to do with the race beccause there were helicopter noises all day.
> Then there was nowhere to bloody park on my own drive. I live in a flat and we have off-road parking, but obviously people in other flats had visitors, or it was tossers who thought they should park in my space.
> ...


Many people with upturned collars on their rugger jerseys and polos? Thought so.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I sooooooo agree about the boat race [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]
And as for the grand prix! Makes a refreshing change that its interesting this year after the previous dull ones! At least Schumacher didn't win


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> At least Schumacher didn't win


He didn't win the boat race either!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

> Then there was the grand prix. So much better than I though it was going to be.


tooo right....

although I wonder if it says in the regulations for this boat race that you can't use torpedoes........ 
imagine the scene.......


> "there goes the oxford boat to victory.... and there goes the cambridge torpedo.... and there sinks the oxford boat"


now I would certainly watch that... ;D ;D bound to help the BBC viewing figures...

thank god for the grand prix  on ITV


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

All rowers are lanky twats, I know I used to be one. ;D


----------

